# What's up with the snake hating



## Thebody (Aug 5, 2008)

Killing snakes in your backyard where your children play is one thing, but why kill them otherwise.  I'm not trying to start a big debate, but more deaths are attributed to dogs every year than venomous snakes.  I think the open season on dogs debate has already been addressed.    

I have been hunting just about my whole life and most of my youth as a quail hunter with my dad.  Quail hunters cover a lot of ground and I have never known any person to be snake bit.  My dad has lost some dogs to the Eastern Diamond back and he kills them on site.  So he would disagree with me.  But I just can't see a reason to kill them all, or to go out of your way to do it.


----------



## BPR (Aug 5, 2008)

I beleive that a snake will probably be the death of me one day.  It probably won't bite me but I will probably break my neck trying to get away from it.  I just don't care anything for them.  

If its a king snake or some other nonvenomous snake, I'll let it go.  But if it is venomous, I'll kill it.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 5, 2008)

I for one don't kill every snake that I see! Just a few minutes ago I let a black snake cross the road to go on his rat eating way ! I know a lot of folks who would have simply ran over it, and for what they are very beneficial !

I do agree with you about snakes in my back yard! Two Copperheads crawled up one night a few years ago and bit all three of my Dogs! The vet bill was $350 to treat them! Both Copperheads died!!!

Had I seen the Copperheads while trail walking or hunting, or fishing they would have lived! I go into their environment at times and I know the risks, they live out there !!


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 5, 2008)

I agree with your dad and kill every venomous snake I walk up on. I've posted before sharing the medical costs some people have experienced after they were bitten by a rattlesnake. The medical cost to treat a snakebite can be huge!!!

Also, I NEVER kill non-venomous snakes, but if a venomous snake comes across my path he's going to die, no questions asked.


----------



## Randy (Aug 5, 2008)

It all started with Eve in the Bible.  Man will always hate snakes!


----------



## .243wssm (Aug 5, 2008)

we only kill them if there venomous  but i mean i dont want to be walking to my treestand one morning and walk up on a snake or have one by my stand


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thebody said:


> Killing snakes in your backyard where your children play is one thing, but why kill them otherwise.  I'm not trying to start a big debate, but more deaths are attributed to dogs every year than venomous snakes.  I think the open season on dogs debate has already been addressed.
> 
> I have been hunting just about my whole life and most of my youth as a quail hunter with my dad.  Quail hunters cover a lot of ground and I have never known any person to be snake bit.  My dad has lost some dogs to the Eastern Diamond back and he kills them on site.  So he would disagree with me.  But I just can't see a reason to kill them all, or to go out of your way to do it.



I'd shoot an aggressive dog in my yard before I'd shoot a king snake passing through.


----------



## BKA (Aug 5, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I'd shoot an aggressive dog in my yard before I'd shoot a king snake passing through.



I shoot collard dogs all time, regardless if they are aggressive.  It's just plain fun.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 5, 2008)

Randy said:


> It all started with Eve in the Bible.  Man will always hate snakes!



yep..

strike em under my heal i will


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 5, 2008)

BKA said:


> I shoot collard dogs all time, regardless if they are aggressive.  It's just plain fun.


Collard dogs?  I usually put'em in a pressure cooker with some fatback.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> Collard dogs?  I usually put'em in a pressure cooker with some fatback.



I'd eat a snake over a dog!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 5, 2008)

I only kill the poisonous ones, all of the poisonous ones I see.
It just doesn't make any sense to let a poisonous snake live. It might get under the pine straw by a pond (Cottonmouth), or under the leaves (copperhead) and bite a fellow hunter. Then he would go through the pain and medical expense.
Just remember, snakes are the Devils pets, not Gods pets. God made their legs fall off.


----------



## BPR (Aug 5, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I'd eat a snake over a dog!



But you let the snake go?  

Sounds like you would shoot the dog and the snake.


----------



## BKA (Aug 5, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> Collard dogs?  I usually put'em in a pressure cooker with some fatback.



You'll have to send me your recipe sometime....


----------



## patchestc (Aug 5, 2008)

i have an agreement with snakes, we leave each other alone.

yes, i would kill a venomous snake in my yard, but leave 'em 
all alone in the woods.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 5, 2008)

BPR said:


> But you let the snake go?
> 
> Sounds like you would shoot the dog and the snake.



If I was hungry, I'd eat a snake first, a dog 2nd, but you can kill a snake with a hoe, mean dogs should be shot


----------



## Spotlite (Aug 5, 2008)

I hate snakes


----------



## JR (Aug 5, 2008)

BPR said:


> I beleive that a snake will probably be the death of me one day.  It probably won't bite me but I will probably break my neck trying to get away from it.  I just don't care anything for them.



Mine would be more like a heart attack.  Me = deathly afraid of ALL snakes.  I just can't kill ANY of them in my yard   cause neighbors houses are too close to discharge a firearm, and haven't found a shovel or hoe with a long enough handle to beat 'em to death.


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 6, 2008)

I kill them if they're venomous and in my yard or on my hunting property.  I just sleep better knowing that they're gone.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 6, 2008)

I got no love with venomous snakes, if I see em' I shoot em'.  Snakes ain't migratory so if I see them once chances are they are going to be in the area for a while and I don't need to be worrying if and when I am going to cross paths with them again.  It's easier to keep track of a dead snake!!


----------



## Sylvan (Aug 6, 2008)

I use to kill venomous ones when I was younger. These days as long as he isn't bothering me, I don't bother him.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 6, 2008)

Ifn' y'all would wear your snake bells when in snake territory, you wouldn't have to worry so much.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 6, 2008)

*Poor fellers*

never got favorable reviews in the Bible.


----------



## Scoutman (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a live and let live policy with snakes, if they aren't trying to bite me I will leave them alone. They were put here for a reason by a much wiser one than I.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 7, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I only kill the poisonous ones, all of the poisonous ones I see.
> It just doesn't make any sense to let a poisonous snake live. It might get under the pine straw by a pond (Cottonmouth), or under the leaves (copperhead) and bite a fellow hunter. Then he would go through the pain and medical expense.
> Just remember, snakes are the Devils pets, not Gods pets. God made their legs fall off.



why cant we just leave our thoughts about god in the religion section,....   to me it doesnt make sense to kill any snake out in the woods, you'll never see that snake again, and if you just walk away, more people get bit handling or trying to kill them,


----------



## FireMedic380 (Aug 8, 2008)

Poisonous=DEAD
Non-poisonous=Free to go about their business

As long as I'm not breaking the law, I'll do it my way, you do it yours, have a nice day.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 8, 2008)

FireMedic380 said:


> Poisonous=DEAD
> Non-poisonous=Free to go about their business
> 
> As long as I'm not breaking the law, I'll do it my way, you do it yours, have a nice day.



yea...what he said...


----------



## backroads_n_GA (Aug 8, 2008)

Too bad gnats don't have the reputation of a snake.....we'd be killin all day every day.


----------



## JR (Aug 8, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Ifn' y'all would wear your snake bells when in snake territory, you wouldn't have to worry so much.



Haven't found a pair that had a built-in Pace Maker yet.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 8, 2008)

I kill every single poisonous snake I can AND most that look anything like one.Bout the only thing that gets by around me are green ones and kingsnakes and that one black one you aint supposed to kill lol........


----------



## doublelungdriller (Aug 8, 2008)

HATE ALL SNAKES!!!  i kill them all. my policy is if i see'em i kill'em. (king snake lives sometimes)


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 8, 2008)

FireMedic380 said:


> Poisonous=DEAD
> Non-poisonous=Free to go about their business
> 
> As long as I'm not breaking the law, I'll do it my way, you do it yours, have a nice day.



awesome !!


----------



## Lead Poison (Aug 8, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> why cant we just leave our thoughts about god in the religion section,....   to me it doesnt make sense to kill any snake out in the woods, you'll never see that snake again, and if you just walk away, more people get bit handling or trying to kill them,



This is definitely not true. There is a very good chance you could see the very same snake, walking out of the woods that you saw walking into the woods.

Snakes usually stay in the same general area. If that area happens to be where I've placed my treestands, there is a good chance I'll come across the snake again in the future. 

Sorry, if its venomous-its going to die.


----------



## ellaville hunter (Aug 8, 2008)

lets see my sister got bit by a copperhead twice when she was 2. she stayed in the hospital for a long time she almost did not make it.there was a boy with her that was also 2 that the same snake bit he lost his leg at the knee.so i yes i will kill them every chance i get


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Aug 11, 2008)

DoeMaster said:


> I kill them if they're venomous and in my yard or on my hunting property.  I just sleep better knowing that they're gone.



Exactly.  I kill every venomous snake I see.  If I kill him, then I know he'll never bite anyone.  If I let him go today, he might bite me or one of my hunting buddies tomorrow.  I'm not willing to take that chance.


----------



## CPiper (Aug 13, 2008)

Snakes are not poisonous - they are venemous .... big difference, and it boils down to Education, with some high hypocricy thrown in.

Hunters are suppose to be the preservers and conservers of nature, of the wildlife. It is up to hunters to help strike a BALANCE between the wildlife and habitat, but we kill snakes .... what an unnecessary act !! 

Iv spent a great deal of time in the outdoors, near water and out in the woods in seven different states in some of the nastiest thickest "snake looking stuff" you have evere seen .... and Iv never owned or wore a pair of snake boots. And do you know how many times Iv been attacked by a snake? None, zero, zilch. 

Snake bites are NOT a leading cause of death in the USA, for hunters, or for non hunters, in the USA.  You have a better chance of getting killed in a car wreck on the way to our land then you do of getting bit by a snake in 5 lifetimes.

Heart attacks kill more hunters every year then snakes have in the past 100. 

Virtually all snake bites can be avoided - by avoiding the snake.
Most snake bits occur when a snake is handeled improperly by a person who has NO business handeling a snake, and more often then not, alcohol is involved.
Again, snake bites are NOT a leading a cause of death for hunters!
Worldwide? It has been estimated that there are about 5 million snakebites worldwide each year, causing about 125,000 deaths.

It really is a travesty that the majority of us hunters don't take the time to learn about and respect creatures other than the game that we pursue!
Let me edumakate you for a moment ..... snakes are venomous. Take note of the word venomous, because there is no such thing as a poisonous snake. Poison is secreted and venom is injected. Organisms that secrete a poison, like that of the poison dart frogs, are poisonous. Organisms like snakes and spiders that inject their venom, are venomous. 
Only about 8,000 people are bitten by venomous snakes in the United States each year, and only 12 snake bite victims die. Assuming that the current population of the U.S. is approximately 295,734,134, only .0024% of the population is bitten by a venomous snake, and only 000000041% die! Okay, now let’s contrast the death rate from snake bites with some bizarre causes of death. On average, 67 people are killed by lightening each year in the United States, and 13 are killed by vending machines falling on them! Therefore, it is 5.6 times more likely that you will die from lightening than a venomous snake bite and almost equally likely that you will die from a vending machine falling on you. To top this off, if you look at how the vast majority of people are bitten by venomous snakes each year, the likelihood of getting bitten might be even smaller than the numbers listed above. In the late 1980’s, some doctors at the University of Southern California Medical Center analyzed 227 cases of venomous snakebites that spanned over a decade in time. They found that approximately 44 percent of the bites occurred during accidental contact, such as unintentionally stepping on the snake. Interestingly, more than 55 percent of the bites were caused by victim's intentionally grabbing or handling venomous snakes. Out of this 55%, approximately 35 of the victims were intoxicated. From their analysis, the doctors concluded that the typical victim of a venomous snake bite is male, under thirty, and has a blood-alcohol concentration greater than 0.1 percent when he is bitten.

What do you do if you encounter a snake in the woods? The answer is quite simple - walk away! Do not attempt to capture or kill it, as 70-80% of bites occur in this manner. 
There are about 140 different species of snakes living in the United States. Of these, only about 20 of are venomous. These include rattlesnakes, Copperheads, Cottonmouths, and coral snakes. 

And pray they remain plentiful.
Reptiles and amphibians are what is known as "indicator species" Their presence in good numbers reflect a healthy eco system. Their absence means an eco system in trouble.

I used to be unknowing and thought the only good snake was a dead one, but I wised up one day and became a mature and educated hunter and sportsman. 
Dont kill a snake JUST because you came across it while it was living it's life out as God intended it to.

It goes farther then each of us doing things our own way. It is about being responsible, mature and educated stewards of our natural resources. Even if a snake strikes you, there is no logical, mature, reasonable or educated reason to kill it.
It has always struck me odd and funny how MOST hunters talk a big talk about how much they love the outdoors and nature, but fail to put hands and feet with their words by preserving and conserving all of God's wonderful creatures.
Snakes have a niche to fill in nature and they do it very well without man's help. Every time a hunter trys to "help" nature by killing a snake he/she does more harm then good.

Snakes have been misrepresented since man could write. All you have to do is read the oldest book in the world, the Bible, and you can see that our early ancestors weren’t too fond of snakes either. Adam and Eve’s encounter with the devil in the Garden of Eden has no doubt dealt a devastating blow on serpents throughout the world. Luckily, there are people like Steve Irwirn (RIP) and other in the media, who seek to change our negative perceptions of snakes. They are doing a good job with the younger generations....most of us are already too set in our ways to change...lol I’ve always wondered what it would be like today if the devil would have taken on the form of a furry little cat instead of a snake!


----------



## CPiper (Aug 14, 2008)

Well ... looks like the truth has set some free.


----------



## FireMedic380 (Aug 15, 2008)

Let me share my opinion of the truth. It doesn't matter if a poison OR a venom is introduced into your body, they will both make you SEVERLY injured or DEAD. Perhaps you would like to have me confuse the issue by restating dead as "breathing challenged" or "heart output impaired"? Semantics are the games of youth and those trying to defend a losing position.

Look at my avatar. Those 2 little boys of mine spend a lot of time in the woods with me. No snake I kill today will bite them tomorrow. Period. As far as anyone trying to define MY definition of being a sportsman that is like trying to define another person's definition of a trophy.


----------



## BKA (Aug 15, 2008)

CPiper said:


> Well ... looks like the truth has set some free.



Praise the Lord........


----------



## CPiper (Aug 15, 2008)

Right is Right and Wrong is Wrong, we cannot compromise Integrity.

To SAY you love nature & the wildlife, and SAY you are concerned about passing something onto the next generation(s) and then kill a snake out of fear it might bite you or your child is hyprcritial and very uneducational.
To be out in the woods, out in the middle of no-where, in the snakes home environment, and to kill it "just because" or "in case" is stupid, idiotic, moronic and hypocritical.  
Why do hunters ignore the plain and obvious? WHY was that snake in your yard? Are you so intune to the habitat around your little home on the block that you can make the judgement call that the snake was not needed and remove it? That snake is/was there for a definite reason - it has a very specific niche to fill and you killing it makes a void in that local habitat.
Nature does not allow for voids very long - something will fill that void, and it could be something alot worse then a snake bite ....
Anyone ever heard of the following stuff .... or you have heard of it but choose to ignore it???
Mice & Rat related health concerns ..

Hantavirus Pulmonary Syndrome (HPS): Hantavirus pulmonary syndrome (HPS) is a deadly disease transmitted by infected rodents through urine, droppings, or saliva. Humans can contract the disease when they breathe in aerosolized virus. HPS was first recognized in 1993 and has since been identified throughout the United States. Although rare, HPS is potentially deadly. Rodent control in and around the home remains the primary strategy for preventing hantavirus infection.

Murine Typhus: Murine typhus (caused by infection with R. typhi) occurs worldwide and is transmitted to humans by rat fleas. Flea-infested rats can be found throughout the year in humid tropical environments, but in temperate regions are most common during the warm summer months. Travelers who visit in rat-infested buildings and homes, especially in harbor or riverine environments, can be at risk for exposure to the agent of murine typhus.

Rat-bite fever (RBF): Rat-bite fever (RBF) is a systemic bacterial illness caused by Streptobacillus moniliformis that can be acquired through the bite or scratch of a rodent or the ingestion of food or water contaminated with rat feces. 

Salmonella enterica serovar Typhimurium: As its name suggests, it causes a typhoid-like disease in mice. In humans S. Typhimurium does not cause as severe disease as S. Typhi, and is not normally fatal. The disease is characterized by diarrhea, abdominal cramps, vomiting and nausea, and generally lasts up to 7 days. Unfortunately, in immunocompromized people, that is the elderly, young, or people with depressed immune systems, Salmonella infections are often fatal if they are not treated with antibiotics.

Leptospirosis: Leptospirosis is a bacterial disease that affects humans and animals. It is caused by bacteria of the genus Leptospira. In humans it causes a wide range of symptoms, and some infected persons may have no symptoms at all. Symptoms of leptospirosis include high fever, severe headache, chills, muscle aches, and vomiting, and may include jaundice (yellow skin and eyes), red eyes, abdominal pain, diarrhea, or a rash. If the disease is not treated, the patient could develop kidney damage, meningitis (inflammation of the membrane around the brain and spinal cord), liver failure, and respiratory distress. In rare cases death occurs.

Eosinophilic Meningitis: Eosinophilic meningitis is an infection of the brain occurring in association with an increase in the number of eosinophils, white blood cells that are associated with infection with worms that penetrate into the body. The organism most commonly causing eosinophilic meningitis is a rat lung worm called angiostrongylus cantonensis.



I am a father (2 sons and a daughter) and a grandfather (2 gandsons), so we can forego the emotional hype surrounding the children. If you are so worried about the children you best not let em ride in a vehicle anytime in the near future. 
You can be all tucked up inside the safety of your own home and be the innocent victim of a driveby shooting, a lightning strike or a plane falling out of the sky too. 
Again, this issue is not about the safety or well being of your family. It is being educated enough to know why you should not kill a snake "just in case" or "just because". 

As far as getting sick or whatever from a foreign substance being introed into your body .... happens all the time, what do we do, stop living? Bad things happen to good people all the time, but I for one am not willing to live in blind stupid fear nor am I willing to compromise my principles as a conservationist, sportsman or hunter. 
Iv taken advil 100s if not 1000s of times in the past with no complications. Then I took it on 04/14/2008 and had a most allergic reaction to it - almost died - went into Anaphylactic shock ... BP dropped to 40/29, pulse was 106 but they could not find a pulse in my extemeties, respirations were 6 per minute .... so what do I do, start a movement to ban advil worldwide? No, I educated myself and I stay away from advil.  

The key is Education. 
Dont blame the snake - it is where God intended it to be, doing what God intended for it to do. Dont blame the snake - blame yourself for not taking the time to educate yourself or your family about snakes and snake behavior.


----------



## FireMedic380 (Aug 15, 2008)

*BOO-HOO*


----------



## CPiper (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Shane Dockery (Aug 15, 2008)

CPiper said:


> dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and dead


----------



## CPiper (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh, keep ignoring the facts and truth so you can continue to be disenchanted, disillusioned, uneducated and hyprcritical ... and full of fear.    

"Boo Hoo"? 
That was a 2nd grade response .... can you do any better?


----------



## Shane Dockery (Aug 15, 2008)

CPiper said:


> Oh, keep ignoring the facts and truth so you can continue to be disenchanted, disillusioned, uneducated and hyprcritical ... and full of fear.



Will do...


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 15, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Mine would be more like a heart attack.  Me = deathly afraid of ALL snakes.  I just can't kill ANY of them in my yard   cause neighbors houses are too close to discharge a firearm, and haven't found a shovel or hoe with a long enough handle to beat 'em to death.




  That sounds like me too!


----------



## Jriley (Aug 15, 2008)

*Legal list*

Look, poisonous snakes are on the list of things that are legal to kill in the Georgia regulations. If I run across a coyote, beaver, English sparrow, groundhog, Poisonous Snake or feral hog and I'm not hunting something more interesting such as a deer or bear, it's dead. All of the snake loving guys need to talk to their state representative about the legal list of critters if they feel that strongly about it. Until then I'll continue to kill poisonous snakes and not lose one second of sleep.


----------



## FireMedic380 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jriley said:


> Look, poisonous snakes are on the list of things that are legal to kill in the Georgia regulations. If I run across a coyote, beaver, English sparrow, groundhog, Poisonous Snake or feral hog and I'm not hunting something more interesting such as a deer or bear, it's dead. All of the snake loving guys need to talk to their state representative about the legal list of critters if they feel that strongly about it. Until then I'll continue to kill poisonous snakes and not lose one second of sleep.



AMEN!! And PLEASE be sure to do it the state you LIVE in, not the one whose forums you like to create a debate on!!

-Greg in Grovetown,* GA* (GA, as in GEORGIA Outdoor News Forums)


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 15, 2008)

Randy said:


> It all started with Eve in the Bible.  Man will always hate snakes!



True this...I don't go out of my way to kill snakes, but if they get in my way and there is any question of whether or not they are poisonous ... bye bye


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 15, 2008)

Beagle Boy had a beagle bitten last year. We rushed it out of the woods straight to the vet. Luckily, it was a dry bite and the dog recovered fine. A rattlesnake's venom can kill a dog.


----------



## CPiper (Aug 15, 2008)

Jriley said:


> Look, poisonous snakes are on the list of things that are legal to kill in the Georgia regulations. If I run across a coyote, beaver, English sparrow, groundhog, Poisonous Snake or feral hog and I'm not hunting something more interesting such as a deer or bear, it's dead. All of the snake loving guys need to talk to their state representative about the legal list of critters if they feel that strongly about it. Until then I'll continue to kill poisonous snakes and not lose one second of sleep.



I am sure you will have no problem convincing the NON hunters of your state and this nation that Hunters are nothing but cold blooded killers.


----------



## CPiper (Aug 15, 2008)

FireMedic380 said:


> AMEN!! And PLEASE be sure to do it the state you LIVE in, not the one whose forums you like to create a debate on!!
> 
> -Greg in Grovetown,* GA* (GA, as in GEORGIA Outdoor News Forums)



Keep it to the facts - we are debating snakes, not what state someone lives in. 
That was a typical smoke & mirrors response when confronted with the truth and facts - revert to something off topic and not even closely related to the topic. 
Come on, you can do better than that - debate the topic!

Again, you ignore what this "debate" is over - it is about hunters/sportsman doing the right thing, for the wildlife and habitat. This is not about what you and I think or believe - it is about creating a balance in nature, between the wildlife and habitat.

And besides, I get paid to come on here and debate ... it is good for the numbers. The more I disagree, the more the number of posts and views increase.   
The more I yank your chain and make you run until  you are out of chain, the more the numbers increase .... Im good for business.   

You can post all of the internet gremlins you want, they dont hurt or kill snakes.   

A rattle snake can kill a dog? So can an arrow, or a bullet, or a car or truck, or antifreeze, heartworms ..... your point is what? 
Id bet the wages from 47 lifetimes more dogs die from neglect by their human keepers in Georgia then by snakes in the entire USofA in any given year. Lets ban or kill humans while we are at it ... Lord knows, we cannot have a dog suffer.  
More people are killed on the state of Georgia's highways in 1 year then have been killed in Georgia  by snakes since the dawn of time. Does that mean we ban cars and take away everyone's  driving privaledges?


----------



## fi8shmasty (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm with you, Cpiper


----------



## RJY66 (Aug 15, 2008)

Jriley said:


> If I run across a coyote, beaver, English sparrow, groundhog, Poisonous Snake or feral hog and I'm not hunting something more interesting such as a deer or bear, it's dead.



I shot a woodpecker with a bb gun when I was nine.  I showed it to Dad.  Dad asked "what are you going to do with it"?  I answered "I dunno".  Dad answered back "I do".  He proceeded to make me clean the thing and take it in to Mama.  Dad made her boil it up for me and I had to eat it!  Mom was not real happy about that lemme tell ya!  

But I learned a lesson about stewardship, respect for wildlife, and wanton, irresponsible killing.  Obviously, your Dad had a different style.  I agree with CPiper, but I am not gonna knock anyone for killing a snake or a coyote.  But a SPARROW?  A grown man who has hunted and taken big game in Africa killing a Sparrow for the heck of it?  You have GOT to be kidding.  Please tell me you are kidding!


----------



## hevishot (Aug 15, 2008)

There was a time when I killed every rattlesnake I encountered. The only ones I kill now are the ones in my "safety zone" around the house. If I come across them rambling into their territory, I just watch 'em. Never been one to kill non-poisonous snakes as they are great to have around. I would probably even "relocate" the rattlers around the house but with my luck, I'd get bit trying to.


----------



## hevishot (Aug 15, 2008)

Jriley said:


> Look, poisonous snakes are on the list of things that are legal to kill in the Georgia regulations. If I run across a coyote, beaver, English sparrow, groundhog, Poisonous Snake or feral hog and I'm not hunting something more interesting such as a deer or bear, it's dead. All of the snake loving guys need to talk to their state representative about the legal list of critters if they feel that strongly about it. Until then I'll continue to kill poisonous snakes and not lose one second of sleep.



sounds like you just like to kill....imo


----------



## Jriley (Aug 15, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> I shot a woodpecker with a bb gun when I was nine.  I showed it to Dad.  Dad asked "what are you going to do with it"?  I answered "I dunno".  Dad answered back "I do".  He proceeded to make me clean the thing and take it in to Mama.  Dad made her boil it up for me and I had to eat it!  Mom was not real happy about that lemme tell ya!
> 
> But I learned a lesson about stewardship, respect for wildlife, and wanton, irresponsible killing.  Obviously, your Dad had a different style.  I agree with CPiper, but I am not gonna knock anyone for killing a snake or a coyote.  But a SPARROW?  A grown man who has hunted and taken big game in Africa killing a Sparrow for the heck of it?  You have GOT to be kidding.  Please tell me you are kidding!



Okay, I was just reading the list in the regs. I've never killed a sparrow. But, I was just responding to some posts that I felt were ridiculous. If it's legal I don't have a problem with it. I've killed groundhogs and coyotes and not eaten them. I don't understand all of the sentiment directed toward snakes.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 15, 2008)

hevishot said:


> sounds like you just like to kill....imo



No, I enjoy hunting. But, I don't have a problem killing something if it's taken in a legal and ethical manner. That includes poisonous snakes.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 15, 2008)

Does anyone have a problem with the killing of rats? I used to shoot them in my grandad's barn with a .22.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 15, 2008)

Everybody, take a break, and calm down.


----------



## JohnK3 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll eat a rattlesnake.  Done it before, will do it again.


----------



## CPiper (Aug 15, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Everybody, take a break, and calm down.



I knew that one was coming. LOL!!

I have no problem debating and disagreeing on the internet, and still being a pal and friend to someone.
If any or all  of you snake killers ever get the time and money to come hunt with me in SC, come on!! 
Hows that for "calm down"?   Do ya feel the  now?!

JRiley - have you read all of the posts in this thread? Someone does mention mice and rats .... back up.  

It is NOT legal in MOST citys and towns in the USA to kill songbirds, as most as considered to be bird sanctuarys. There is a chance you need to educate yourself on songbirds as well.  

The part of my post where I mention that fact that snakes are an "indicator species" eluded and escaped your blood thirsy fearful mind too, didnt it? Do you even know what that means? 

RJY66 hit the Bullseye - STEWARDSHIP!!! 
It is ok to talk QDMA and NWTF and about being a steward of the deer & turkeys, but that same thought process does not apply to songbirds and snakes? It is the height of stupidity, arrogence and hypocricy - not to mention, a great deal of education is lacking!
There will come a day when the NON hunters of this nation will demand accountability and responsibility from us hunters - until then, go ahead and fearfully and blindly justify your random acts of goofiness.


----------



## CPiper (Aug 15, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> I'll eat a rattlesnake.  Done it before, will do it again.



Not the same things as the others are suggesting and condoning.  Good For You .... it it dies, it fries.

Have any of you ever seen Team Realtree or Primos promote snake killing on TV or one of their DVDs?


----------



## CPiper (Aug 15, 2008)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=228284


----------



## FireMedic380 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey CPip, I did not hijack your thread but, started my own. WITH a poll. How about the same courtesy?


----------



## Jriley (Aug 15, 2008)

CPiper said:


> I knew that one was coming. LOL!!
> 
> I have no problem debating and disagreeing on the internet, and still being a pal and friend to someone.
> If any or all  of you snake killers ever get the time and money to come hunt with me in SC, come on!!
> ...



Yes, I know what an indicator species is. You need to educate yourself on what species are legal to kill in Georgia and which are not. There was some hyperbole on my part, but that is over now. 
You really need to limit your personal attacks on me. I'm not going to stoop to your level.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 15, 2008)

I believe that I could live with the rats over the snakes anyday.

I believe a world without snakes is a better world.  

Just MHO.  I just don't like the namecalling.  Stupid etc.

Why don't you call your state representative and get a bill passed to protect all species of reptiles and every other animal that may be killed.

Sounds like you need to just join the efforts of PETA.  That sure is what you sound like.

Do what you want to, but don't judge me for killing a snake that is perfectly legal to kill in Georgia!


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 16, 2008)

Jay Hughes said:


> I believe a world without snakes is a better world.



Well, I believe a world without deer is a better world. I'm not concerned about whether hunters like that or not, I don't like deer. They are responsible for hundreds of deaths every year, so I'm going to kill every one that I see. Good logic, huh?



> Sounds like you need to just join the efforts of PETA.  That sure is what you sound like.



It seems you don't know what PETA stands for, or maybe you don't understand what preservation, conservation, and stewardship is really all about. It's not a liberal vs conservative issue. It's something everybody ought to be involved in. 



			
				JRiley said:
			
		

> But, I don't have a problem killing something if it's taken in a legal and ethical manner.



Does that include unborn human babies? Last time I checked, that was legal too. Not comparing snakes to humans, but just because something is legal doesn't mean it is the right thing to do. And can killing an animal wantonly really be considered "ethical?"


----------



## chuckb7718 (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks like some posts have been removed...you know..the one about being "paid to stir things up"? What's up with that?
I also know what an indicator species is....If it rattles, has elliptical eyes, or matches the coloration of a poisonous, excuse me, venomous snake....the "indicator" is point gun, shovel, rake, stick, or whatever else is handy, at the head and apply appropriate force to remove said snake's ability to breath....or bite.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 16, 2008)

shaggybill said:


> Well, I believe a world without deer is a better world. I'm not concerned about whether hunters like that or not, I don't like deer. They are responsible for hundreds of deaths every year, so I'm going to kill every one that I see. Good logic, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let's don't bring abortion into it. That's a total different thing. 
I'm a little confused. Isn't "varmint" hunting just that? I mean guys go out west and shoot prairie dogs all of the time and don't eat them. I've eaten rattlesnake before and it's pretty good. What about armadillos? They are a non-native invasive species.
Wanton waste of wildlife is killing a game species and wasting the meat. I have never done that and will never.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 16, 2008)

I can see now why JT uses the word IDIOTS alot lol.......


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 16, 2008)

My son killed this one in the screen porch with a .22 









After you pull Mr. Rattler out of his clothes









Sorry,I didn't take a pic with it in the frying pan


----------



## RJY66 (Aug 16, 2008)

Never had snake before.  What do you do just chunk it and fry it like fish or chicken?  Its not bad looking meat.  

How hard to clean are they?


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 16, 2008)

RJY66 said:


> Never had snake before.  What do you do just chunk it and fry it like fish or chicken?  Its not bad looking meat.
> 
> How hard to clean are they?



Not very hard at all. That was the first one I have ever skinned and ate. Gettin him out of his clothes took about 10 minutes (Carefully so I could save the skin)and I just cleaned all the innards out the same as anything else and washed out with water several times. I always heard the venom sac was right behind the head so I was extra careful and cut about 6 inches behind the head. Cut t up into small bites size pieces and soaked in milk, flowered and fried. Mi\y kids swore it was great,I think they were full of it, I found it to be fair at best. I wont bother with it again.
Maybe cooked another way it would be better


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 16, 2008)

Jriley said:


> Let's don't bring abortion into it. That's a total different thing.



 No it's not. The point had nothing to do with abortion, it was that just because something is legal doesn't make it ok. Abortion is a good example.



> I'm a little confused. Isn't "varmint" hunting just that? I mean guys go out west and shoot prairie dogs all of the time and don't eat them.



Just because guys out west kill for fun doesn't mean it's ok. I don't understand that mentality. 



> What about armadillos? They are a non-native invasive species.



Killing invasive species is completely different than killing off native species that fill certain niches in a specific habitats. Kill all the pythons you can in south Florida, or all the hogs in Georgia, or the brown trout in California. These species are harmful. I don't have a problem with killing animals in and of itself, but I do have a problem with killing just to kill if there is no benefit.



> Wanton waste of wildlife is killing a game species and wasting the meat. I have never done that and will never.



I disagree. Wanton waste of wildlife is killing *any animal* and wasting the meat.


----------



## Jriley (Aug 17, 2008)

Then we will just have to disagree then. I hope you never have a pest problem in your home. I'm bored with this.


----------



## CPiper (Aug 18, 2008)

If any of you think I attacked you personally you are CrAzY!!
If I was attacking you there would be NO doubt about it.
I think we have a bunch of wounded puppies on here posing as human-beans. 

Jay Hughes - if you think the world is a better place with rats and mice, minus snakes, there is NO reason to continue this dialouge, as you are out of your mind ... really!! 

And, many of you need to go to the Dr and have him re-align your funnybone. The "get paid to stir the pot" was humor. 
I did write the truth when I wrote the more disagreeing goes on the more views and reply posts the topic gets .... the rest was a JOKE .... try getting one sometime.


----------



## CPiper (Aug 18, 2008)

CRY CRY BOO HOO .... someone hijacked my thread ..... CRY CRY BOO HOO.

Here is the truth ... someone has taken the time to point out the flaws in your way of thinking and acting and you dont like it, THAT is what you have a problem with.
If I posted 1 time or 1000 and agreed with you  100% you would have no problem with what I wrote about another subject matter IN this subject matter.    

American's, southern hunters included, no longer want to hear or deal with the truth. That is The Truth.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 18, 2008)

This is the Gospel according to Piper!

His view is not an opinion, but a fact!

Everyone that disagrees with his view is ignorant, shallow, unethical, among other things.  

The Gospel according to Piper!


----------



## CPiper (Aug 18, 2008)

And dont ever forget it.  

Hey, we do agree on one thing ... Roll Tide Roll!
I grew up in Mobile, Alabama ... that is where I got my arrogent egotistical attitude from. Alabama RedNeck's DO know everything!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 18, 2008)

For the record, I've killed TWO WHOLE SNAKES in my life.  They were under the boat at my dad's pond.  One was a very aggressive Cottonmouth.  He's not aggressive anymore! 

I was simply stating my dislike for snakes.  I don't go looking to kill a snake.  I've encountered them in the woods and didn't kill them.  

The truth is that I'm too scared to get close to them.  

Piper, after reading what your opinion is of me, based on whether or not I would kill a venemous snake, I just don't think that I can go on living.  

If we find a snake, can we relocate it to your area?


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 18, 2008)

CPiper said:


> And dont ever forget it.
> 
> Hey, we do agree on one thing ... Roll Tide Roll!
> I grew up in Mobile, Alabama ... that is where I got my arrogent egotistical attitude from. Alabama RedNeck's DO know everything!



I'll give you a big  and .

Looks like there is a great chance of salvaging this friendship afterall!  

ROLL TIDE!


----------



## BKA (Aug 18, 2008)

If I see a snake I kill it; large; small; venomous or nonvenomous.



It just makes me feel better.......


----------



## CPiper (Aug 18, 2008)

It dont matter how much we disagree, we can always be Friends!
Too many people focus on the disagreement instead of the Friendship.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Aug 18, 2008)

CPiper said:


> It dont matter how much we disagree, we can always be Friends!
> Too many people focus on the disagreement instead of the Friendship.



That's the Truth!


----------



## CPiper (Aug 18, 2008)

Well then, stop being such a pain in the buttocks.


----------



## Hoyt (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.rattlesnakebite.org/rattlesnakepics.htm


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 22, 2008)

Hoyt said:


> http://www.rattlesnakebite.org/rattlesnakepics.htm


Good giggly wiggly!!!! This me if I see another rattler


----------



## buckshot47 (Aug 22, 2008)

Funny thing I was reading the snake thread last night and a buddy of mine called to ask if I would ride with him to help him catch a snake in his house. He was working at a friends house and his wife called and told him to get home that she had seen a snake in the kitchen. Since he is scared of snakes and I've handled them all my life I rode over to help him find it. We walked in and his wife and all three kids were standing on the kitchen counter. I found the snake under the fridge, a 2 foot rat snake, brought it home and turned it loose under my house. He was real glad I found it because if not they were going to leave and stay in a motel it's funny how terrified some folks are of something that harmless.


----------



## GA1dad (Aug 22, 2008)

Man!!! That's terrible!!!


----------



## RWK (Aug 22, 2008)

Just trying to get even for adam and eve.


----------



## whitworth (Aug 23, 2008)

*Those snakes sure do love*

those fat 300 pound hunters, that don't move too quick. 

There's some fellers so fearful of snakes, that they wear their snake boots to bed, the night before the first day of hunting.  And those fellers sure do have a way of dreaming, too.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 23, 2008)

CPiper said:


> And dont ever forget it.
> 
> Hey, we do agree on one thing ... Roll Tide Roll!
> I grew up in Mobile, Alabama ... that is where I got my arrogent egotistical attitude from. Alabama RedNeck's DO know everything!



Ahhhh, this explains a lot.  An attitude without the education to carry it.  Nope, Alabama Rednecks (no 's) don't know everything.  For instance, arrogent isn't a word, the word is arrogant. 

I once knew an Alabamian that when he moved back to Alabama from Georgia, he raised the IQ of both states.


----------



## akmrue (Aug 23, 2008)

You could call me the crocodile hunter if you want. I don't kill any animals or insects unless I plan on eating them.

I hate spiders.... with a passion... but I don't kill all that I see... I just carry a tree branch and knock down there webs... They eat all the BUGS I spend $50-$100 a year trying to keep off of me in the woods.... now if I killed all the spiders... the bugs would be outragous...

Now... all you people who kill snakes... keep on keeping on. Sooner or later you will be more worried with rats and rodents than the snakes. Ha... just look at NYC. No snakes.... = RATS EVERY WHERE.

Just a thought. Everything has it's purpose in the ecosystem. Keep that in mind. There is a reason for every creature on earth.


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 23, 2008)

akmrue said:


> Just a thought. Everything has it's purpose in the ecosystem. Keep that in mind. There is a reason for every creature on earth.



But...but...but...snakes are scary.


----------



## akmrue (Aug 23, 2008)

shaggybill said:


> But...but...but...snakes are scary.



90% of the time they think you are scary too... Just don't pick it up and you are fine.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 23, 2008)

akmrue said:


> 90% of the time they think you are scary too... Just don't pick it up and you are fine.



just dont pick it up and your fine? What if you step on it? What if you drop something out of your pocket reach down to pick it up? I know thats a few "what ifs" , but pretty common ones.


----------



## akmrue (Aug 23, 2008)

What if you were paying attention?

If you were paying attention there wouldn't be any what ifs.

If you get bit.... then kill it... I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## bnew17 (Aug 23, 2008)

you can still pay attention and not see a snake. Maybe because of the natural camoflauge on snakes? You cant possibly think that if your paying attention that you will see every snake in your path.


----------



## akmrue (Aug 23, 2008)

no but I can almost promise you that if you are paying attention you won't get bitten. Your chances of being bitten will greatly decline. That better?


----------



## Big Kuntry (Sep 16, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> awesome !!



LOL...lol...lol....this stuff is SO funny....lol. Get him boys!!!!!!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 16, 2008)

BKA said:


> If I see a snake I kill it; large; small; venomous or nonvenomous.
> 
> 
> 
> .......



X2...

Killem all !!


----------



## F14Gunner (Sep 16, 2008)

JohnK3 said:


> Collard dogs?  I usually put'em in a pressure cooker with some fatback.


Not collards and dog, just the dog?


----------

